# CPT code for excision of subQ venous malformation in forearm?



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Nov 9, 2018)

One of my providers had a patient w/ a lump on her forearm that was tender, blue, and had gone from compressible to non-compressible.  His differential dx was "cyst vs. vericosity with thrombus".  The decision was made for excision.  Here is the procedure note:

"After discussion of the treatment options the patient wishes to proceed with 
excision.  The area is prepped and draped, anesthesia provided with 2cc lidocaine 
with epi.  A longitudinal incision of 2cm is made and disection carried out down 
to the level of the mass, which is identified as veinous in nature.  It is ligated 
with multiple ties of 4.0 vicryl.  The wound is then closed with 3.0 Nylon, with 
simple interupted sutures #7.  A sterile bandage is placed and wound care 
instructions given."

I did verify with the doctor that the mass was located at the subcutaneous level.  Can anyone give me some guidance?  I found 26115, which does refer to vascular malformations in the section for soft tissue tumor removals of the fingers & hand; would the same apply to 25075 - soft tissue tumor removal of the forearm?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lindacoder (Nov 28, 2018)

i would use the 25075


----------

